# Live chat room?



## Neeko (Jul 21, 2011)

Is there one? can one be made? Just thought it be a cool idea!


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yea they have one its just not working I think or they turned it off. chat rooms are bad a lot of people start talkin about people harassment possible rumors start a lot of spammers them again a lot of good things too but to many negative things compared to positive.


----------



## Krissy (Jul 21, 2011)

Why not have one just for members?


----------



## Neeko (Jul 21, 2011)

there was that "member" that spammed in the correct topic forum that was a musing. I guess your right. It just be nice to log in and chat amounts reptile enthusiasts. Also any of those oh man this is bad i need help questions would be good too.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 21, 2011)

They had one but I guess there were harassment issues and spam issues. There had been talk about doing a chat night where there is a designated thread and time (I think 6 west and 9 east) where people can have conversations. I like the chat room idea, it might work if there were more moderators for the site. Maybe they could have the chat room only open when there is a moderator around to supervise it.


----------



## Neeko (Jul 21, 2011)

its be lots of fun for mods to have a ban the spam night on a live chat room lol.


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 21, 2011)

There was a chat room on this site before we switched servers...

Typically speaking, no one was ever in the chat room. Ocasionally someone would organize and promote a chat session, sometimes two or three in a row. But they never lasted too long. Though this time of year with so many new members just receiving their Tegu, may be a nice time to try again.

I was a part of several of the previous chat sessions at Tegu Talk and I am not aware of any harrassment issues. 

But... I'm not sure if the new server provides a chat feature... that would be a question for Josh...


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 24, 2011)

Bump, I'd like to see a chatroom go up, I know I'd be in there.


----------

